# Polyurethane Over Spar Varnish?



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

I just finished turning a segmented bowl that includes a number of pieces of redheart. I gave it a coat of sanding sealer, followed by a coat of spar varnish for its' UV-resistant protection to keep the redheart from turning brown. Since spar varnish only comes in clear gloss, can I scuff it when it dries and apply a coat of satin polyurethane (or any other satin finish that anyone may recommend) over it?

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, you could. Or you could just rub the spar to a satin sheen using steel wool.


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

I hadn't thought of that option, but it sure makes sense. I assume 0000 steel wool is the proper grade?

Thanks,

Ron


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

Yup, 0000. Use a lubricant, too. Make sure the spar is completely dry or it won't be hard enough to get an even sheen. Lots of articles on the net, but try http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Main/Articles/Rubbing-Out-The-Final-Step-to-a-Great-Finish-5261.aspx


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks again, Mark. I appreciate the advice, and the article you directed me to was also very helpful.

I gave the bowl the first coat of spar varnish yesterday. I think I will let it dry another day before I give it another coat, then let it sit for a week or more before I try any further rubbing.

Ron


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

You realize that spar is for outdoors. It does not harden like poly.

Not sure how poly over spar is going to be, as the spar is softer your finish may not last long if you put poly over it.
I'm not certain, just pointing that out as a possibility that you may want to check out.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

I wouldn't for the reasons pointed out by Jeff-hard finish over a soft one.


----------



## 49er (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the link Mark.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Wait more than a week before final rub-out. When it stops smelling like varnish it is cured and ready to rub.
Bill


----------



## whope (Sep 15, 2011)

Ron,
How did this turn out?

Bill


----------



## rhford (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi Bill - It worked out just fine. The finishes worked well together, and the colors of the wood are staying bright and vibrant.

Ron


----------

